# 57th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club of Tampa Bay will be Wednesday, September 20th. PM me for details!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Stan... I think you post these meeting notices just to torture us. Actually we all get really jelious of you guys. :banana:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink: I have to have a place for Cycleman to post the pics! :wink::wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TRUE DAT!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like we may luck out on this one. No rain and 68 overnight, so maybe(?) mid-70's in the evening while we're outside? I think it won't be humid, either~! :woohoo: :martini: :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And Ladies night at the Jazz..... Woohoo!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

With Elaine.......perhaps?:dunno:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> With Elaine.......perhaps?:dunno:


Nope..... :|


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<reaching up and putting my arm around the big fella> ........talk to me.......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> <reaching up and putting my arm around the big fella> ........talk to me.......


Well... its' LSB!!! Boys Night Out!!!!!!! Woohoo!

And well.......... I am a boy..... (note I did try the female blond on another thread but gave that up because I couldn't get my pumps to match my purse..... and I didn't like the PMS thing........ but do miss the free drink nights!)

An man has to play sometimes.... Besides.... I'm a virgin, so it's all good...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like 9-10 of us tonight, Michael. Weather should be sweet!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Rained like a bastard all day and night yesterday from Tampa to Ft. Lauderdale. Laura's flight from Tampa was 2 hours delayed. Sorry she couldn't stop in and see you guys, but I told her she isn't allowed out without me.

The weather today is awesome! It's like a Fall day!

Is it Fall yet?

Have a great meeting guys!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Still a tad warm, but the wind has picked up and the rain stopped.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

you guys suck! :evil: :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> you guys suck! :evil: :wink:


Yes.... yes we suck.....

I sucked down 2 Curz lights........ some dead chicken....... and 2 ISOM.....

And talk about suck........ Stan was sucking and sucking and sucking and sucked a bit more on a "special" cigar...... he tossed it.... because he didn't want to suck hard anymore....... :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

ram416 said:


> you guys suck! :evil: :wink:


Yea!! :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I should have stayed a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH, What Ram said. :lol: 

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I should have stayed a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAH, What Ram said. :lol:
> 
> Tom


Now now..... you know we wanted you too.... had a bed for ya..... even work for you..... and a couple cigars at your fingertips....

Yes... you should have stayed........ :smile:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I know, I know, you wanted me to fix the plumbing and also the leak in the roof........... :lol: 

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh hell.... I've been trying to fix those for years.... hahaha

Walnut had a nice deal for you.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, the weather was perfect, too........  Sorry.........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes, they do. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I always like seeing the pictures from the LSB dinners.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

One day you'll be in one of those pictures, perhaps?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking at the November calendar...........
Wed, 11/15 is LSB AND Sat, 11/18 is Cigar Heritage in Ybor. Only 3 days apart...........


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Looking at the November calendar...........
> Wed, 11/15 is LSB AND Sat, 11/18 is Cigar Heritage in Ybor. Only 3 days apart...........


Ha ha! Tempting.


----------



## WalNut (Jul 21, 2006)

I missed the food but made it for Mojitos!


----------

